# Motorguide 543 Four trolling motor wont Stow correctly



## daniel_loz (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok the boat I just picked up has a Motorguide 543 Four trolling motor. Its mounted on the current front deck of the boat (1448 jon), but when you pull it into the stow position it wont lay down. It sticks up about a foot off the deck at an angle. Am I doing something wrong? The PO said he has never been able to get it to lay down. Its not a super big deal, but I know its not going to last very long being trailered around like that. It drops into the water fine and pulls the boat along without any problems, but for whatever reason doesnt want to lay down in the stow position like its supposed to.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 12, 2009)

any way you can take some pictures of it and post it? It's hard to determine what's wrong without seeing what you have.

It sounds like it might have been installed wrong... is it parallel with the deck on the bow? 
The shaft may be mounted too far down or up (where the bracket holds it).
There could be something obstructing it as it comes back, so check all the pivot points of the bracket, it may have a bend or a screw/nut either not tightened and getting in the way, or there could be a wing nut in the way.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jun 12, 2009)

russ010 said:


> any way you can take some pictures of it and post it? It's hard to determine what's wrong without seeing what you have.
> 
> It sounds like it might have been installed wrong... is it parallel with the deck on the bow?
> The shaft may be mounted too far down or up (where the bracket holds it).
> There could be something obstructing it as it comes back, so check all the pivot points of the bracket, it may have a bend or a screw/nut either not tightened and getting in the way, or there could be a wing nut in the way.



X2


----------



## daniel_loz (Jun 13, 2009)

Here is a pic of the trolling motor as it was mounted on the deck when I brought it home. Its not the best pic, but I cant do much better since the boat is now stripped, but even with the TM off the boat I cant get it to lay down like its supposed to.
https://i682.photobucket.com/albums/vv187/theoutfitter/Turtle%20Creek%20Mall%20Location/1448%20Jon%20Boat/100_0797.jpg


----------



## BiggerFish1 (Apr 26, 2020)

I know this post is old as dirt, but I'm having the same issue and this is the only thing I find in a google search that remotely matches my issue.
Was this ever resolved? If so how? 
I'm pretty stumped.
Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

